# Damasko DK15/14 vs DA47/46 Size Comparison



## wtma

Hey guys, I think I'm in the need of you all Damasko's owners and enthusiasts.

A little background story...
For quite a while back I had (and quite probably still have) one grail watch, the Tudor Black Bay. This is about the highest amount of money (~$3000) I would/could spend on a timepiece, for now and very likely for a long time in the future. For me this purchase is very important, I can't tolerate later regrets.

BUT... about a couple of months ago I got intrigued by and fell in love to Damasko DA47, and not long after I found out about Damasko DK15 which made me even more intrigued with its in-house movement, unique dial layout, being (almost) 100% components of this watch came from the same facility, and all the stuff Damasko throws into the creation of this watch. I'm now seriously considering to set the Damasko DK15 as my grail, the most significant watch in my collection, an absolute keeper, replacing the Tudor Black Bay. However I just discovered that DK15 is sized at 42mm, instead of 40-41mm like DA47 which I think is the perfect size for my girly 6.25" wrist. This raises a concern about how DK15 will look on my wrist, as I previously mentioned I want a "perfect" watch with a purchase this expensive. I actually can still wear 42mm watches as long as they have curved lugs, in general 50mm L2L is about the maximum I could handle.

So I would be very thankful if someone can post side-by-side pics of DK15 and DA47? Or maybe you can share how both watches wear on your wrist? Any inputs will help.
Thanks in advance.

PS:
For me it's a long time project, it's not like I'm ready to pull the trigger tomorrow or even next month. But I just really want it to be well planned. So please apologize I can't give you pictures anytime soon. I still hope that I can do it this year though. If the DK15 turns out to be too big, then I will grab the DA47 instead and aim for the Black Bay as my grail. I might be able to grab DA47 within 2-3 months if this is the case.


----------



## eulersidentity

Don't be afraid of damask being big, embrace change.


----------



## JDCfour

I don't have a DK15, but I do have a DA373 which uses the same 42mm case. I have a small wrist, and I think this Watch wears smaller than 42mm, and it's the most perfectly sized and balanced watch I have ever worn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I didn't know that the 42mm case is not exclusive only to in-house movt. watches. If the models with rehaut bezel wear smaller as you said, then I guess the ones with standard bezel such as DK15 would wear even smaller due to bigger bezel. I hope there's no significant difference in thickness too. Thank you for your thought.

Still looking for a comparison picture or two, anyone?


----------



## qcjulle

wtma said:


> Hey guys, I think I'm in the need of you all Damasko's owners and enthusiasts.
> 
> A little background story...
> For quite a while back I had (and quite probably still have) one grail watch, the Tudor Black Bay. This is about the highest amount of money (~$3000) I would/could spend on a timepiece, for now and very likely for a long time in the future. For me this purchase is very important, I can't tolerate later regrets.
> 
> BUT... about a couple of months ago I got intrigued by and fell in love to Damasko DA47, and not long after I found out about Damasko DK15 which made me even more intrigued with its in-house movement, unique dial layout, being (almost) 100% components of this watch came from the same facility, and all the stuff Damasko throws into the creation of this watch. I'm now seriously considering to set the Damasko DK15 as my grail, the most significant watch in my collection, an absolute keeper, replacing the Tudor Black Bay. However I just discovered that DK15 is sized at 42mm, instead of 40-41mm like DA47 which I think is the perfect size for my girly 6.25" wrist. This raises a concern about how DK15 will look on my wrist, as I previously mentioned I want a "perfect" watch with a purchase this expensive. I actually can still wear 42mm watches as long as they have curved lugs, in general 50mm L2L is about the maximum I could handle.
> 
> So I would be very thankful if someone can post side-by-side pics of DK15 and DA47? Or maybe you can share how both watches wear on your wrist? Any inputs will help.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS:
> For me it's a long time project, it's not like I'm ready to pull the trigger tomorrow or even next month. But I just really want it to be well planned. So please apologize I can't give you pictures anytime soon. I still hope that I can do it this year though. If the DK15 turns out to be too big, then I will grab the DA47 instead and aim for the Black Bay as my grail. I might be able to grab DA47 within 2-3 months if this is the case.


The Black Bay wears large on the wrist, it is definitely too big for my 6,25" wrist. I think the L2L is over 50 mm on the Tudor.

EDIT: I just noticed you actually had one. You must have a really flat wrist if you managed to pull the BB off. Probably a lot of 42mm watches would then be fine for you.


----------



## mucklechumps

I used to have a DK14 and my wrists are pretty small. The watch definitely had presence on my wrist but it didn't look clownish. I loved the way the watch looked and felt but the movement never worked right so I returned it. If you get a good movement it will be a keeper for sure. Sorry for the fingerprint smudge on the crystal. This was the only photo I could find.


----------



## wtma

qcjulle said:


> The Black Bay wears large on the wrist, it is definitely too big for my 6,25" wrist. I think the L2L is over 50 mm on the Tudor.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed you actually had one. You must have a really flat wrist if you managed to pull the BB off. Probably a lot of 42mm watches would then be fine for you.


No I never had one, but yeah Black Bay is quite a bulky watch. Very thick and have long huge lugs. I tried it once in a dealer, it was surely on the bigger side of a 41mm watch.



mucklechumps said:


> View attachment 11464242
> I used to have a DK14 and my wrists are pretty small. The watch definitely had presence on my wrist but it didn't look clownish. I loved the way the watch looked and felt but the movement never worked right so I returned it. If you get a good movement it will be a keeper for sure. Sorry for the fingerprint smudge on the crystal. This was the only photo I could find.


Could you please elaborate more what problem you had with the movement? It's the first time I hear it, and it's pretty alarming. Thanks.


----------



## mucklechumps

wtma said:


> Could you please elaborate more what problem you had with the movement? It's the first time I hear it, and it's pretty alarming. Thanks.


I wouldn't be too alarmed. I think I just had bad luck. My story in a nutshell is I ordered a DK14 from Greg at Watchmann in the USA (he is top notch) and when my watch finally arrived it's timekeeping was highly erratic. The fit and finish of the watch and bracelet was incredible though. I sent it back for repair, and when it came back to me it was still erratic, losing between 30 seconds and over a minute every day. I wrote to Damasko and they told me to wear the watch for one month, then see how it was behaving. That was a painful month because the watch only got worse. I sent it in again to Greg and he offered me a refund, which I took. I really do miss that watch. 
I have a side business manufacturing a high end product and while my tiny shop works hard at quality control, sometimes we miss something. The best we can do is to make it right for the customer quickly and kindly. I'm guessing Damasko, being a small manufacturer of a highly precise object made of tiny parts, misses something every so often, but not very often. In my case I think I just got unlucky with the watch, but I was lucky to have Watchmann back up the purchase. As long as you have a trustworthy dealer and understand the warranty agreement before purchase, you'll be ok.


----------



## wtma

Mucklechumps, thank you for sharing your experience, much appreciated. So sorry that it didn't work well. I hear a lot of stories about how great ETA-based Damasko watches is in terms of accuracy, so it's quite surprising that this could actually happen to their in-house movement. I hope it was just indeed a bad luck. Glad to tell that I'm still wanting a DK15 even after I hear your story.

I'm not sure but I think this particular models (DK14/15) are relatively less desired, as there's not many reviews I can find. I see so many people get turned off by the second subdial, while in my opinion this is actually the beauty of the watch. I can't find other mass-produced movements that have such layout (subdial at 9 + special placement of day-date complication). This watch has a lot of characters, not to mention that everything in it is in-house. Makes me wonder how good is the sales of this model...

I heard a lot of good stories about Watchmann, it is very likely that if I ever purchase a Damasko, it will come from him. My buying agent whom I usually used in buying watches from abroad is US-based, so I imagine it won't be too much a hassle to buy from him. Another option is to contact Anders at Gnomon and I will see if I could make a short trip to Singapore to have better buying experience.

Still love to hear more from DK14/15 owners, come on guys....


----------



## mucklechumps

wtma said:


> Still love to hear more from DK14/15 owners, come on guys....









I found this image on Instagram from a user called watchstraplover. If you're on IG, look him up for more DK14 pics. Looking at this watch makes me want to try again with a DK14. It is so perfect.


----------



## wtma

mucklechumps said:


> View attachment 11483066
> I found this image on Instagram from a user called watchstraplover. If you're on IG, look him up for more DK14 pics. Looking at this watch makes me want to try again with a DK14. It is so perfect.


Sent him a DM asking if he could post pics of his DK14 and Seiko Monster side by side, still no response yet.


----------



## MBP73

I have a 6.5 inch wrist and it wears very well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBP73

MBP73 said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist and it wears very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

MBP73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome combo! I think the white dial Damasko can go along with many straps better than the black one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MBP73

Only just discovered this forum and to find fellow Damasko enthusiasts. Just getting to grips how to post.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucklechumps

MBP73 said:


> Only just discovered this forum and to find fellow Damasko enthusiasts. Just getting to grips how to post.


You're off to a great start!


----------



## MBP73

mucklechumps said:


> You're off to a great start!


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

An update from my side...

It is with great excitement to let you all guys know that I pulled the trigger for DK15 on steel bracelet earlier today. Greg at WatchMann has been very prompt to reply to my queries. Despite the unusual purchase flow (I'm using agent), he's always been helpful. He told me it would take 6-8 weeks for the order to be fulfilled. Add some more time to have the watch shipped from US to Indonesia, I personally expect to receive it in no less than 10 weeks. So it's gonna be one hell of a wait for me, I hope it all will be worth it. Thank you for all your feedbacks so far, I find every one of them very useful. Really appreciated. If anyone would be kind enough to tease me with some more pics of DK15 (or DK14) while I'm on the wait, I'd be really grateful 

Now, onto the joy of waiting.....


----------



## MBP73

You done it very nice you won't be disappointed. I can't comment on the bracelet as I've never handled one and I do like my soft style straps (a weight thing) but as for the DK15 it's very accurate on it's time keeping and personally I find it's quite light in weight compared to some of my non Damasko size equivalents. I feel for you on the long wait but to make it more bearable last year I was quoted 6-8 weeks, I receive my DK15 Black around the 4 week mark thanks to Josh at Page & Cooper. I'm based in the U.K.
So I reckon there's a good chance you'll get it a bit earlier as all agent quote longer lead times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBP73

DK15 Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Beautiful shots of a beautiful watch indeed, thanks for sharing!
Glad to hear your watch performing greatly, you seem to really like it. I really hope 6-8 weeks is a safe and less optimistic estimation, but better not set my expectation too high in this matter. Of course I can't be happier if it delivers in 4 weeks.
I did consider to get the all black version too, but that would prevent me getting the bracelet. Honestly I like the "in-house everything" concept if I go with the bracelet, I do buy that. I'm not even a bracelet guy, but for a grail watch I wanna get the most out of it. That said, I really the look of your grey canvas strap there, where did you get it from, if I may ask?


----------



## MBP73

It's a Hadley Roma Cordura strap brought from a UK seller on eBay for £15 the Damasko buckle fits perfect too. I have two colours as you can see from the photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

MBP73 said:


> It's a Hadley Roma Cordura strap brought from a UK seller on eBay for £15 the Damasko buckle fits perfect too. I have two colours as you can see from the photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I've had good experience with Hadley Roma deployant, I might get that canvas strap in grey if the length fits my wrist.


----------



## wtma

Good news!
Just got an update from Greg that my watch is ready to ship.
He sent me a couple of pics which excite me greatly. Can't wait to hold it in my hands, although it's gonna be another 2-week waiting time.
You will notice that it doesn't have drilled lugs, shame as it's such a nice feature.
I think this kinda confirms what Mike's informed us few weeks ago on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/update-s-dsub1-dk105-drilled-lugs-news-4399450.html#post42613562


----------



## powerband

I am of the opinion that you did much better with this than had you gone with the Black Bay. I've owned the BB and now a Damasko. The Damasko is objectively a better watch in features and build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

powerband said:


> I am of the opinion that you did much better with this than had you gone with the Black Bay. I've owned the BB and now a Damasko. The Damasko is objectively a better watch in features and build.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I won't regret this decision.
The Black Bay is definitely a great watch, very well built and such.
But it lacks exclusivity, and value for money the Damasko definitely blows the Black Bay out of the water imo.


----------



## GreatScott

wtma said:


> Good news!
> Just got an update from Greg that my watch is ready to ship.
> He sent me a couple of pics which excite me greatly. Can't wait to hold it in my hands, although it's gonna be another 2-week waiting time.
> You will notice that it doesn't have drilled lugs, shame as it's such a nice feature.
> I think this kinda confirms what Mike's informed us few weeks ago on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/update-s-dsub1-dk105-drilled-lugs-news-4399450.html#post42613562
> 
> View attachment 12270906
> 
> View attachment 12270914


This is really a cool color combo, I assume it was a special order. Very nice indeed.


----------



## wtma

GreatScott said:


> This is really a cool color combo, I assume it was a special order. Very nice indeed.


Thanks!
It is indeed special order, I asked Damasko if I they could put a all-black damest bezel on the standard grey case and Isabella said yes. No additional cost imposed by such request.


----------



## powerband

My DA363 is 42mm and has a 49.5mm lug-to-lug distance (measured with my digital calipers), and this is what it looks like on my 6.3-inch wrist:









Picture was taken with iPhone 6, held 15 inches away, so the aspect ratio makes the watch look even bigger. Your model with the rotation bezel will wear slightly smaller.

I think your watch will have good presence and will look great on your wrist.


----------



## wtma

Thanks for the pic, really appreciated! Looks perfect on you, not too big not too small. Just perfect.
From what I read, the DK case also has around ~49mm L2L, maybe the DK and DA3xx models share the same base case. I think the size is manageable for my wrist as there will still be (little) space above and below the watch for the strap/bracelet to lay horizontally on top of my wrist. Although I have a suspicion that the steel bracelet will make the watch wears bigger, I guess I need to wait until I receive the watch.


----------



## powerband

The lugs curve and hug the wrist pretty well so the strap and bracelet have a decent continuation exiting the case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

wtma said:


> Thanks!
> It is indeed special order, I asked Damasko if I they could put a all-black damest bezel on the standard grey case and Isabella said yes. No additional cost imposed by such request.


Now that is interesting...congrats on your new Damasko.


----------



## wtma

powerband said:


> The lugs curve and hug the wrist pretty well so the strap and bracelet have a decent continuation exiting the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sleek profile indeed, just the right thickness too. I hope mine won't be too much thicker.


Buellrider said:


> Now that is interesting...congrats on your new Damasko.


Thanks.
It's great to know that Damasko will actually want to go that further with customization. I was unsure when I asked them, glad I did.


----------



## wtma

After a long and painful 3-month wait my DK15 is finally here. It's an incredible watch in every aspect, everything is made excellently. The case, bracelet, damest bezel and especially the crown mechanism. Winding gives you a very toolish feel about the watch, something in the sound and resistance. Crown is a bit wobbly which, as I understand, is normal for Damasko, kinda reminds me of Vostok Amphibia.

Bracelet is something I'm not so sure about. It is definitely very well made, but I think it's not made for my small wrist. I must admit that I'm usually not a bracelet guy. Will try to experiment with leather.


----------



## Palettj

Beautiful watch, keep us posted on how it runs. The DK15 looks awesome on the bracelet, if you are not initially feeling it get a couple NATO straps. I am wearing my DC66 on a grey Crown & Buckle NATO strap, its a great solution for the summer.


----------



## jsbx1

wtma,

Beautiful watch! I love your full lume dial choice, I think that is Damasko's "signature". Give us a wrist shot!!

Tony

Ps. I'm not a bracelet guy either, but I would buy the bracelet with this watch or you would have regretted it later....


----------



## wtma

Palettj said:


> Beautiful watch, keep us posted on how it runs. The DK15 looks awesome on the bracelet, if you are not initially feeling it get a couple NATO straps. I am wearing my DC66 on a grey Crown & Buckle NATO strap, its a great solution for the summer.


Thanks!
I put it on a stingray strap at the moment, and it looks terrific. It makes the watch wears smaller and the overall look is just awesome imo. The combo of blasted case, black bezel and white dial is just something that rarely can be seen on any other watches from other brands. Quite one of a kind.



jsbx1 said:


> wtma,
> 
> Beautiful watch! I love your full lume dial choice, I think that is Damasko's "signature". Give us a wrist shot!!
> 
> Tony
> 
> Ps. I'm not a bracelet guy either, but I would buy the bracelet with this watch or you would have regretted it later....


Exactly my thought. Even though I knew from the start that I won't be wearing the bracelet very often, I just had the feeling that it must come with the bracelet or I'll end up curious and in regret. I put so much thought on why I decided to get this white dial DK15. I like your term Damasko's "signature", I think it is well represented with the white DK15. Please name other brands that make a white fully lumed dial with sub second at 9 and specially placed day-date complications? Couldn't find any. Not to mention all the techs they put into their watches.


----------



## wtma

It's been 65 hours since I synch'd it for the first time, and I haven't taken it off my wrist. It gains about 7 seconds in total, so it's about +2.6 spd. Really impressed!


----------



## jsbx1

wtma said:


>


wtma,

The DK15 looks perfect on your wrist.

Congrats on your purchase,
Tony


----------



## wtma

jsbx1 said:


> wtma,
> 
> The DK15 looks perfect on your wrist.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase,
> Tony


Thanks. As usual, wrist shot tends to make the watch bigger. Glad I could pull this one off with my small 6.25" wrist.


----------



## purplehero

Wow that is an awesome customization choice with the black bezel! You have great taste and the watch looks great and impressive on your wrist with the stingray strap!


----------



## wtma

purplehero said:


> Wow that is an awesome customization choice with the black bezel! You have great taste and the watch looks great and impressive on your wrist with the stingray strap!


Thanks purplehero!
The stingray strap and black bezel make the white dial pops out even more. Glad I made that decision.


----------



## Nadroj56

wtma said:


> Thanks purplehero!
> The stingray strap and black bezel make the white dial pops out even more. Glad I made that decision.


I agree. I just ordered a da44 with black bezel and stainless case because I liked the look of your black bezel so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

